# New Leak EP3HA



## apascual89

There's a new leaked build labeled EP3HA in the Team Black Hat App. I'm downloading now and will report back when I flash it.


----------



## cujo6801

its taking forever to download ...his servers must be getting slammed


----------



## apascual89

cujo6801 said:


> its taking forever to download ...his servers must be getting slammed


Same here! But it's finally at 94%...


----------



## cujo6801

loaded up and now running.....still ugly brown color ...oh well I really wanted the radio


----------



## Piercing Heavens

I must the only one that likes the brown because it is not black.


----------



## aaronDroid80

Can some one please point me to the TBH app? Thank you kindly.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jason821

Do you install via Odin or cwm?


----------



## cujo6801

"jason821 said:


> Do you install via Odin or cwm?


Odin ....


----------



## cujo6801

"aaronDroid80 said:


> Can some one please point me to the TBH app? Thank you kindly.
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


 you can probably find it on my droid world


----------



## Raziel36

"aaronDroid80 said:


> Can some one please point me to the TBH app? Thank you kindly.
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


You have to donate to get access to the app. Well worth it, though!


----------



## cujo6801

this sucker is as smooth as ice....


----------



## aaronDroid80

"cujo6801 said:


> you can probably find it on my droid world





"Raziel36 said:


> You have to donate to get access to the app. Well worth it, though!


Thank you.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ghettomuffin

Any other changes that you've noticed Cujo? Or is it just under-the-radar type fixes?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiebot

I'm gonna check back later to see what kind of feedback you fellas have. What are your initial impressions (besides ugly poo colors)?


----------



## blakec432

This thing runs so smooth!! I love it! Now we need source for everything lol!


----------



## jselden73

It is up on mydroidworld now for anyone to download. Can't wait to get home to get this downloaded.


----------



## blakec432

It's really fast guys!


----------



## jpolzner

I flashed the full EP3HA ROM over EP1W with imoseyon's voodoo kernel and it completed successfully, but when it boots it goes to the stock recovery with the error "lfs done open fail". I wiped the cache & data partitions prior to flashing...anything else that could be hosing it up?


----------



## fixxxer2012

when is the official GB suppose to ship for the charge?


----------



## shrike1978

jpolzner said:


> I flashed the full EP3HA ROM over EP1W with imoseyon's voodoo kernel and it completed successfully, but when it boots it goes to the stock recovery with the error "lfs done open fail". I wiped the cache & data partitions prior to flashing...anything else that could be hosing it up?


When you flash a stock ROM, it replaces everything, including kernel and recovery, and stock kernel and recovery do not support ext4, so it's not able to boot. The only way you're going to recover is to reflash the ROM (the EP3HA is fine for this) along with the charge.pit file. That will straighten out your partitions and get you going again.


----------



## shrike1978

fixxxer2012 said:


> when is the official GB suppose to ship for the charge?


No official timeline at all. We probably won't know for sure until it starts showing up on phones.


----------



## fixxxer2012

shrike1978 said:


> No official timeline at all. We probably won't know for sure until it starts showing up on phones.


well the tbolt just got theirs so i assume the charge will by the end of the year.


----------



## trparky

Does anyone have the modems from this build?


----------



## ceredics

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## ceredics

"trparky said:


> Does anyone have the modems from this build?


I have not yet pulled them, if I do ill post. Someone will beat me though cause ill be working until midnight.


----------



## shrike1978

trparky said:


> Does anyone have the modems from this build?


+1

I'm wondering this as well. I've seen in a couple of other threads that the static/dropping, etc has been fixed in these modem.


----------



## Birthofahero

Exciting. I think I'll wait for it to be baked into infinity. Can't stand stock colors.


----------



## cujo6801

"ghettomuffin said:


> Any other changes that you've noticed Cujo? Or is it just under-the-radar type fixes?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


 you called it ... under the radar fixes just seems smoother and faster....


----------



## fixxxer2012

i just hope we can overclock soon.


----------



## ceredics

"cujo6801 said:


> you called it ... under the radar fixes just seems smoother and faster....


Smoother and faster is right, throw a rom on it and we will FLY. Preferably imnuts raw.


----------



## ceredics

Hey we got the over glow effect too. I'm sure you all noticed. Last build it was not implemented.


----------



## ceredics

Why doe my gps never lock!!!!!


----------



## wyllic

shrike1978 said:


> When you flash a stock ROM, it replaces everything, including kernel and recovery, and stock kernel and recovery do not support ext4, so it's not able to boot. The only way you're going to recover is to reflash the ROM (the EP3HA is fine for this) along with the charge.pit file. That will straighten out your partitions and get you going again.


I get this problem too, tried reflashing with the charge.pit and no go, same error


----------



## cujo6801

what I did was odin the Rom then.... let it boot up ....odin cwm 4.0.0.8..then boot up...then flash imo 3.0.0


----------



## Birthofahero

"ceredics said:


> Hey we got the over glow effect too. I'm sure you all noticed. Last build it was not implemented.


Yes it was. I'm on ep1w and get the orange overscroll glow.


----------



## wyllic

I was able to get it to boot by ODIN'ing Stock EE4 with the pit, going to start over now and do it exactly like you just said


----------



## cujo6801

"Birthofahero said:


> Yes it was. I'm on ep1w and get the orange overscroll glow.


 are you going to take the plunge and get on 2.3.5 the water's fine...lol


----------



## cujo6801

incase anybody interested been unplugged for over 4 hours ..... medium use... at 80 percent battery.... sorry for double posting


----------



## wyllic

Got EP3 to boot, flashed CWM 4.0.1.4, wiped Data, Cache, Dalvik, flashed Imo's 3.0, Stuck at Samsung screen. LoL


----------



## wyllic

Oh wait, thar she goes. Hmm, no boot ani, odd


----------



## ceredics

"cujo6801 said:


> incase anybody interested been unplugged for over 4 hours ..... medium use... at 80 percent battery.... sorry for double posting


I'm getting the same


----------



## ceredics

"trparky said:


> Does anyone have the modems from this build?


They are posted on xda


----------



## cujo6801

"wyllic said:


> Oh wait, thar she goes. Hmm, no boot ani, odd


 so are you up and running?


----------



## dwitherell

"ceredics said:


> They are posted on xda


...and *here*.


----------



## cujo6801

Hey ceredics what do you think of it so far? ....


----------



## ceredics

"Birthofahero said:


> Yes it was. I'm on ep1w and get the orange overscroll glow.


On a rom or stock? I didn't notice it on ep1w stock, as in here I noticed it.


----------



## Birthofahero

"cujo6801 said:


> are you going to take the plunge and get on 2.3.5 the water's fine...lol


Haha. I can't stand the poo brown. Waiting for an infinity version.


----------



## wyllic

cujo6801 said:


> so are you up and running?


More or less yes, Lots of force closes though. Google+ among them which is annoying because it keeps restarting


----------



## ceredics

"cujo6801 said:


> Hey ceredics what do you think of it so far? ....


Thanks for asking 
Actually I'm noticing some battery life stretch. Its definitely lasting longer as I go through my day today. I've also noticed more ram. Some things have been resized I think and removed. I love the overglow effect, Its not like the other overscrolls it just seems to be different, hard to explain but after using imnuts raw over glow then come to this I see a difference, you know? Its faster even for rfs, someone says it feels like a complete product and I agree. Fast, smooth, browsing is good, minor ui changes, its good with me. I'm running it until imnuts updates that RAW cause it was pretty good. I'm satisfied to a point because g talk without video (the official Google people making it not a port) is kind of a piss off. Tell me what you think?


----------



## ceredics

"wyllic said:


> More or less yes, Lots of force closes though. Google+ among them which is annoying because it keeps restarting


Wipe cache and dalvik then you should be okay. If not then it was a corrupt download, re download and re flash.


----------



## cujo6801

"ceredics said:


> Thanks for asking
> Actually I'm noticing some battery life stretch. Its definitely lasting longer as I go through my day today. I've also noticed more ram. Some things have been resized I think and removed. I love the overglow effect, Its not like the other overscrolls it just seems to be different, hard to explain but after using imnuts raw over glow then come to this I see a difference, you know? Its faster even for rfs, someone says it feels like a complete product and I agree. Fast, smooth, browsing is good, minor ui changes, its good with me. I'm running it until imnuts updates that RAW cause it was pretty good. I'm satisfied to a point because g talk without video (the official Google people making it not a port) is kind of a piss off. Tell me what you think?


 well I have to say you somed up pretty well...I pretty much feel the same way except I threw on Imo 3.0.0 kernel on here and it's seems faster on ext4.... there's just something about the feel of this that I really like..


----------



## ceredics

"cujo6801 said:


> well I have to say you somed up pretty well...I pretty much feel the same way except I threw on Imo 3.0.0 kernel on here and it's seei ms faster on ext4.... there's just something about the feel of this that I really like..


I threw that in the pot too. This feels really good honestly. I love that ics video man, talk about hands on a unreleased device!?!?! But lets not get a sweet tooth lol stay on topic Chris!!!


----------



## cujo6801

"ceredics said:


> I threw that in the pot too. This feels really good honestly. I love that ics video man, talk about hands on a unreleased device!?!?! But lets not get a sweet tooth lol stay on topic Chris!!!


 hell yeah... My next 
upgrade november sixth..... muhahahaha... let's just say I'm primed for it...


----------



## ncwildcat

Does the screen off ani work with this leak??


----------



## blakec432

ncwildcat said:


> Does the screen off ani work with this leak??


It's not working for me anyways...


----------



## ceredics

"blakec432 said:


> It's not working for me anyways...


Damn it


----------



## hvc1911

Anyone experiencing slow 3G/4G speeds with this build? I am getting about 600 down while my wife's charge on EP1W is getting about 1450 right next to me (both on 3G)! I have tried switching radios to no avail. I was getting similar results (~1400) before flashing to debloated EP3HA + IMoseyOn's 3.0.0 voodoo kernel.


----------



## Piercing Heavens

Working flawlessly.


----------



## Raziel36

Anyone else having issues with apps not installing due to not being compatible? Facebook, Words/Hanging With Friends, Flash 11 and various other apps either won't install or won't update because of it. The only change I've made is the LCD density to 200. This is a fresh flash, so I'm lost as to what's causing it.


----------



## hvc1911

My issue is fixed. Switched network to CDMA only, then back to LTE/CDMA. Weird, but fixed.


----------



## aaronDroid80

Will CWM stick with the stock kernel?

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cujo6801

"aaronDroid80 said:


> Will CWM stick with the stock kernel?
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


Yes it Will


----------



## Dance Pony

"hvc1911 said:


> Anyone experiencing slow 3G/4G speeds with this build? I am getting about 600 down while my wife's charge on EP1W is getting about 1450 right next to me (both on 3G)! I have tried switching radios to no avail. I was getting similar results (~1400) before flashing to debloated EP3HA + IMoseyOn's 3.0.0 voodoo kernel.


My guess is Verizon throttling your data.. Toggling on and off resets the counter?


----------



## Bam727272

is there any way to add touchwiz 4.0 on to this rom?


----------



## hvc1911

> My guess is Verizon throttling your data.. Toggling on and off resets the counter?


Your guess is as good as mine, however, I don't think they would be throttling my data. I'm cheap and save all my downloads for wifi areas so I don't bust my 2GB plan :tongue2:. I think it may have something to do with switching modems. As soon as I toggled, I picked up 4G where I only had 3G a minute ago. DL speeds went from 600kb/s to 3Mb/s. Now that I've used this ROM for a little bit, I can say that the new modems kick ass!


----------



## ceredics

"Bam727272 said:


> is there any way to add touchwiz 4.0 on to this rom?


Yes, tw4 manager apk! Download install. Must be on a different launcher than touch wizard though, like go launcher then run the manager.


----------



## ceredics

"hvc1911 said:


> Your guess is as good as mine, however, I don't think they would be throttling my data. I'm cheap and save all my downloads for wifi areas so I don't bust my 2GB plan :tongue2:. I think it may have something to do with switching modems. As soon as I toggled, I picked up 4G where I only had 3G a minute ago. DL speeds went from 600kb/s to 3Mb/s. Now that I've used this ROM for a little bit, I can say that the new modems kick ass!


Verizon doesn't throttle even if you went over your paid data plan, so if I go over my 5 gb then they just charge me 10 for every extra gb and won't be slowed down.


----------



## ceredics

"cujo6801 said:


> Yes it Will


Of course it will! Why wouldn't a recovery stick? Lol


----------



## Bam727272

ceredics said:


> Yes, tw4 manager apk! Download install. Must be on a different launcher than touch wizard though, like go launcher then run the manager.


awesome thanks alot


----------



## Soljafree

Yea the new modems kick ass im now pulling down 35 mbps when b4 the highest i had was 11 or 12


----------



## Birthofahero

"Soljafree said:


> Yea the new modems kick ass im now pulling down 35 mbps when b4 the highest i had was 11 or 12


We're you on FROYO before? Speedtest gives wrong results on gingerbread.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Soljafree said:


> Yea the new modems kick ass im now pulling down 35 mbps when b4 the highest i had was 11 or 12


you cant be pulling that much on lte, you wouldn't even get that on wifi.

ill upgrade to this new leak when gummy updates his base.


----------



## Soljafree

"fixxxer2012 said:


> you cant be pulling that much on lte, you wouldn't even get that on wifi.
> 
> ill upgrade to this new leak when gummy updates his base.


The 26 mbps is at work and the 35 mbps is at home while on my media dock


----------



## ceredics

"Birthofahero said:


> We're you on FROYO before? Speedtest gives wrong results on gingerbread.


Speedtest is accurate to gingerbread and lte actually. Ookla updated the app with bug fixes. To be even more accurate and not get that 35 he just got (wrong server) manually choose the closest server.


----------



## ceredics

"fixxxer2012 said:


> you cant be pulling that much on lte, you wouldn't even get that on wifi.
> 
> ill upgrade to this new leak when gummy updates his base.


Wifi speed is determined by provided of the service, if I pay for 50 mbs then that's what I'm going to get. You said wifi as if its only 1 wifi in the world at 1 sspeed lol


----------



## ceredics

"Soljafree said:


> The 26 mbps is at work and the 35 mbps is at home while on my media dock


Please connect to the closest server manually in the tools tab. Then repost results.


----------



## ceredics

"Bam727272 said:


> awesome thanks alot


Your welcome!


----------



## Soljafree

"ceredics said:


> Please connect to the closest server manually in the tools tab. Then repost results.


This is after i connected to the closest server while at work


----------



## fixxxer2012

well i must have crappy lte coverage then because the max i have pulled is 9-10. on average it's usually around 6.


----------



## blairsville

ceredics said:


> Of course it will! Why wouldn't a recovery stick? Lol


Because some stock ROMs will try to reinstall stock recovery


----------



## Soljafree

"fixxxer2012 said:


> well i must have crappy lte coverage then because the max i have pulled is 9-10. on average it's usually around 6.


I was usually pulling down average of 10 before


----------



## fixxxer2012

Soljafree said:


> I was usually pulling down average of 10 before


ill upgrade to this leak when gummy updates his base rom.


----------



## Birthofahero

"Soljafree said:


> I was usually pulling down average of 10 before


I'm actually pulling 20 down 10 up. Didn't think it would be that high


----------



## wyllic

ceredics said:


> Wifi speed is determined by provided of the service, if I pay for 50 mbs then that's what I'm going to get. You said wifi as if its only 1 wifi in the world at 1 sspeed lol


You're actually only going to get a little less than 7. Your ISP measures and advertises it's speed in megabits, whereas the rest of the world measures it in megabytes. So basically take whatever number your ISP claims and divide it by 8.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceredics

"fixxxer2012 said:


> well i must have crappy lte coverage then because the max i have pulled is 9-10. on average it's usually around 6.


No not true bud, your pprobably just on the border of the tower radius your phome is connected to. In his case of the 19 now instead of 39, we can now say that both at home and work he is close to a tower aand the specific tower is not being slammed with a bunch of other lte users. So he will get good speeds. I do believe his city his probably blanketed in it.


----------



## ceredics

"wyllic said:


> You're actually only going to get a little less than 7. Your ISP measures and advertises it's speed in megabits, whereas the rest of the world measures it in megabytes. So basically take whatever number your ISP claims and divide it by 8.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Okay I see the different units of measurements. My apologies I was thinking of something totally different.


----------



## ceredics

"blairsville said:


> Because some stock ROMs will try to reinstall stock recovery


Some stock Roms as in on this samsung phone or HTC phones...? Its known for it to happen on HTC phones but I wasn't aware of Samsung.


----------



## wyllic

ceredics said:


> Okay I see the different units of measurements. My apologies I was thinking of something totally different.


Not your fault bro, they do it intentionally to make you think you're getting more for your money. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## landshark

ceredics said:


> Some stock Roms as in on this samsung phone or HTC phones...? Its known for it to happen on HTC phones but I wasn't aware of Samsung.


As far as I've known from the Fascinate and now the Charge, the stock kernel included in the stock ROM will always overwrite CWM with stock recovery. You can run a stock ROM with a custom kernel and CWM will stick.


----------



## ceredics

"landshark said:


> As far as I've known from the Fascinate and now the Charge, the stock kernel included in the stock ROM will always overwrite CWM with stock recovery. You can run a stock ROM with a custom kernel and CWM will stick.


Okay so this isn't manufacturing specific. Thanks for the info lol learning something new everyday. So let me get this straight though, I'm on it and I don't have imoseyons kernal, my cwm sticked fine. So does this mean the stock kernal is really a custom kernal? Or rooted kernal so that it can be stock yet still cwm works?
I'm trying to explain the best I can lol I had it overwrite on my evo and 3d a few times but never on this charge nor infuse


----------



## ceredics

"wyllic said:


> Not your fault bro, they do it intentionally to make you think you're getting more for your money.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Smart advertising, gotta cough it up to em lol got my ass good. My 4mb download divided into 8 basically. No wonder which when I download a file it never goes the full 4mb it goes about less than half.


----------



## ceredics

I was doing good helping people until I just had to get schooled real quick lol haha thank you community! You are a good professor.


----------



## jason821

Why wasn't the Charge released with a build like this? The phone finally operates the way it should. SMOOTH!!


----------



## fixxxer2012

jason821 said:


> Why wasn't the Charge released with a build like this? The phone finally operates the way it should. SMOOTH!!


im thinking about trying this new leak tonight.


----------



## shrike1978

"fixxxer2012 said:


> you cant be pulling that much on lte, you wouldn't even get that on wifi.
> 
> ill upgrade to this new leak when gummy updates his base.


I only get 10Mbps on my home WiFi because that's all I pay for. I regularly get 20-30 on LTE.


----------



## jason821

I loaded the stock rooted. I just froze some of the apps I didn't want through root explorer.


----------



## wyllic

I've been running the mostly debloated since last night and I love it, it's the best update so far! The phone actually runs like it should have all along


----------



## fixxxer2012

i passed on the rom till gummy updates but i did load the new radios.


----------



## cujo6801

"fixxxer2012 said:


> i passed on the rom till gummy updates but i did load the new radios.


 I'm guessin 2 weeks... before you see anything from gummy


----------



## SOTK

This OS version is nice. I'm running danalo's Humble version. I haven't had one force close yet. No freezing or lagging or anything yet. Im using voodoo so partitions are all converted to ext4. This is really the smoothest my phone has operated. No offense to Team Gummy or Imnuts but this is by far the smoothest and most stable setup currently available. It might not have some of the bells and whistles the other options out there give but its sure smooth and stable!

Sent from my HUMBLE by Danalo1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## gemro311

cujo6801 said:


> well I have to say you somed up pretty well...I pretty much feel the same way except I threw on Imo 3.0.0 kernel on here and it's seems faster on ext4.... there's just something about the feel of this that I really like..


Did the same..ran quadrant and scored a 2100..This leak is gorgeous .

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason821

Do you guys know the quadrant scores don't mean anything?


----------



## cujo6801

jason821 said:


> Do you guys know the quadrant scores don't mean anything?


 what do you mean you guys?....and thanks jason821 because nobody has ever pointed that out before.....I think everybody should thank jason821 for such a helpful post....thanks again jason821...


----------



## clumsyninja21

"cujo6801 said:


> what do you mean you guys?....and thanks jason821 because nobody has ever pointed that out before.....I think everybody should thank jason821 for such a helpful post....thanks again jason821...


Lmao. .


----------



## fixxxer2012

jason821 said:


> Do you guys know the quadrant scores don't mean anything?


right but it also gives me an idea of how fast my rom is.


----------



## Birthofahero

"fixxxer2012 said:


> right but it also gives me an idea of how fast my rom is.


Right. If you run it on all of your roms you can get a relative number to compare to. At least thats how i use it.


----------



## jason821

Does anyone know if the Nexus Prime boot animation will work with the Charge?


----------



## Cruiserdude

I haven't read through the entire thread, so someone may have already said this. But for anyone experiencing issues on EP3HA, don't use the debloated version, use the full bloated as there seem to be some issues with the version p3 debloated. I odined the full version, let it boot, odined cwm, flashed imoseyon's kernel, and let it convert. 
There isn't enough room on system for it to convert, so you need to debloat it yourself and then use Voodoo Control Pro to convert system. I used TB Pro, and was able to free up 78 mbs without even trying. Just remember to freeze things first and run it for awhile to make sure you have no problems. Then and only then should you delete, and make sure you only remove things that you know you won't use, or something that takes advantage of it, and don't remove things if you don't know what they are. Remove the baked-in apps on your system partition, backup assistant stuff, and remove TW launcher once you install your preferred launcher app. Just doing that will give you plenty of space, and is pretty risk free.


----------



## SOTK

What kind of issues? Just curious. I'm running danalo's humble version and have been really happy with the stability and performance. Loving the fact that everything works and I'm not getting any forcecloses. 

Sent from my HUMBLE by Danalo1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## cujo6801

"Cruiserdude said:


> I haven't read through the entire thread, so someone may have already said this. But for anyone experiencing issues on EP3HA, don't use the debloated version, use the full bloated as there seem to be some issues with the version p3 debloated. I odined the full version, let it boot, odined cwm, flashed imoseyon's kernel, and let it convert.
> There isn't enough room on system for it to convert, so you need to debloat it yourself and then use Voodoo Control Pro to convert system. I used TB Pro, and was able to free up 78 mbs without even trying. Just remember to freeze things first and run it for awhile to make sure you have no problems. Then and only then should you delete, and make sure you only remove things that you know you won't use, or something that takes advantage of it, and don't remove things if you don't know what they are. Remove the baked-in apps on your system partition, backup assistant stuff, and remove TW launcher once you install your preferred launcher app. Just doing that will give you plenty of space, and is pretty risk free.


 this is the first I'm hearing of problems with the debloated.. I been using it since it came out on his app with no problems... so what have you heard?


----------



## scriz

Im having random data drop issues. ill have data for 20-30 minutes then have to restart my phone because the data locks up. on a fresh start 20-30 minutes later ill have to restart again. This was not happening on EP1


----------



## Joshua

jason821 said:


> Does anyone know if the Nexus Prime boot animation will work with the Charge?


The answer is "yes." (Assuming your kernel supports it.)

I am on GummyCharged GBE 2.0 with imoseyon's 3.0 kernel and I loaded it on this morning. Looks awesome!

Just use root explorer to move the bootanimation.zip into the /system/media folder and make sure you rename the original to bootanimation.zip.bak first!

EDIT: I should maybe mention that you can't just flash the zip via recovery as I've seen some sites saying. Doesn't work on our phones. So just copy it over like I said above and it works fine.


----------



## jason821

"Joshua said:


> The answer is "yes." (Assuming your kernel supports it.)
> 
> I am on GummyCharged GBE 2.0 with imoseyon's 3.0 kernel and I loaded it on this morning. Looks awesome!
> 
> Just use root explorer to move the bootanimation.zip into the /system/media folder and make sure you rename the original to bootanimation.zip.bak first!
> 
> EDIT: I should maybe mention that you can't just flash the zip via recovery as I've seen some sites saying. Doesn't work on our phones. So just copy it over like I said above and it works fine.


I don't think I can get this to work as I am only running the ep3 leak. I didn't install cwm or a kernel yet.

I tried the steps you gave but I get a space error when pasting into the media folder.


----------



## Joshua

jason821 said:


> I don't think I can get this to work as I am only running the ep3 leak. I didn't install cwm or a kernel yet.
> 
> I tried the steps you gave but I get a space error when pasting into the media folder.


I installed the radios from this leak but I didn't actually install the ROM so I have no way of checking this myself. I'm not even positive the stock kernel supports custom boot animations as I never got that into customization until long after I'd kissed stock good-bye.

All I can really say is it sounds like maybe you are gonna have to throw a ROM on since it seems your current setup lacks sufficient storage space on the system partition.

Again, I've never encountered that specific error and I haven't had a stock ROM since July. Best I can tell you is that it verifiably works on GummyCharged GBE 2.0 with imoseyon's 3.0 kernel. I'm pretty sure it would work on any ROM with imoseyon or imnuts kernels. COULD be mistaken...

I guess just keep it around on your SD card in case you switch to a different ROM or someone wiser than I comes along and helps you out.


----------



## Schoat333

jason821 said:


> I don't think I can get this to work as I am only running the ep3 leak. I didn't install cwm or a kernel yet.
> 
> I tried the steps you gave but I get a space error when pasting into the media folder.


If you are running the leak with the stock kernel, it won't work. The stock kernel uses a special .qmg file for the boot animation, so it won't support the .zip files.

You'll have to try a custom kernel that supports the .zip format in order to use it. I'm not sure if any of the custom kernel will work with this new leak, but hopefully someone else can answer that.


----------



## scriz

Is anyone else having a problem with data locks? I'm good for like 15 minutes then my data completely craps out.


----------



## Piercing Heavens

Debloated, with imoseyon 3.0.1 kernal and SuperCharger. Zero issues. no slowdown with 114 installed apps.


----------



## cujo6801

if you want theme this .. go to the theme section.. dark and gray theme looks great..


----------



## Cruiserdude

That theme didn't work for me in cwm. Are you on stock EP3HA?


----------



## cujo6801

"Cruiserdude said:


> That theme didn't work for me in cwm. Are you on stock EP3HA?


 yeah I'm stock...with imo 3.0.1 kernel ... oh and cwm 4.0.0.8.. did you wipe cache?


----------



## Birthofahero

I'm thinking of installing humbles version of ep3, anyone have this on their phone? Better than a themed stock? Just curious.


----------



## cujo6801

"Birthofahero said:


> I'm thinking of installing humbles version of ep3, anyone have this on their phone? Better than a themed stock? Just curious.


 I haven't tried humble but the dark and grey theme looks great on stock ep3


----------



## Cruiserdude

"cujo6801 said:


> yeah I'm stock...with imo 3.0.1 kernel ... oh and cwm 4.0.0.8.. did you wipe cache?


Yeah, except I'm on the newer cwm. But it works fine for everything else. Same rom and kernel, flashed in cwm, wiped cache and dalvik, and I'm still on the stock poo and diarrhea theme.


----------



## Piercing Heavens

The theme looks nice but it has no color! We have the best screen and the theme is a plain grey.


----------



## Birthofahero

"Piercing Heavens said:


> The theme looks nice but it has no color! We have the best screen and the theme is a plain grey.


Ya that's kind of what I thought too. Almost like a color movie turned into b&w. You can almost tell that the colors want to jump out.


----------



## hsomnus

I need this file (full factory debloated)-

Internal tar.md5: CI510_VZW_EP3HA_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV3_user_CL606742_Rooted_Debloated.tar.md5
File size: 547.6 MB (574167145 bytes)
File hash: 880d28064471299cc28141358c58d2f0

The file size states 547.6 MB however when I go to download on the sites provided at P3Droid's thread the downloads show either 310 or 381 MB (which are the bloated full factory). None of the links seem to provide this file even the one that claims the file above.
Can someone please provide the proper download link for the debloated version?

Thanks in advance


----------



## aaronDroid80

"hsomnus said:


> I need this file (full factory debloated)-
> 
> Internal tar.md5: CI510_VZW_EP3HA_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV3_user_CL606742_Rooted_Debloated.tar.md5
> File size: 547.6 MB (574167145 bytes)
> File hash: 880d28064471299cc28141358c58d2f0
> 
> The file size states 547.6 MB however when I go to download on the sites provided at P3Droid's thread the downloads show either 310 or 381 MB (which are the bloated full factory). None of the links seem to provide this file even the one that claims the file above.
> Can someone please provide the proper download link for the debloated version?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Did you unzip the file you downloaded? That's where the internal file size comes from.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hsomnus

Got it, thanks


----------



## fixxxer2012

im still waiting for gummy to update his rom before i upgrade. the new radios are ok but i notice my phone gets warm when on a call. im thinking this leak will not be the final OTA.


----------



## cujo6801

"fixxxer2012 said:


> im still waiting for gummy to update his rom before i upgrade. the new radios are ok but i notice my phone gets warm when on a call. im thinking this leak will not be the final OTA.


 you might be waiting a while for gummy .. kejar hasn't even gotten his dev phone back yet...


----------



## Cruiserdude

Infinity from imnuts will be out soon, and I have to say, it's worked much better lately anyway. This coming from someone who ran nothing but Gummy since the first Froyo beta.


----------



## cujo6801

"Cruiserdude said:


> Infinity from imnuts will be out soon, and I have to say, it's worked much better lately anyway. This coming from someone who ran nothing but Gummy since the first Froyo beta.


 There is a test build now for infinity


----------



## fixxxer2012

cujo6801 said:


> There is a test build now for infinity


does it have as many options as gummy?


----------



## Cruiserdude

"fixxxer2012 said:


> does it have as many options as gummy?


Not quite, and it's not as heavily modified. But that's why it's more stable and efficient.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Cruiserdude said:


> Not quite, and it's not as heavily modified. But that's why it's more stable and efficient.


ill leave the themeing up to me but id like to have the lockscreen options available like gummy for me to make the switch.


----------



## Cruiserdude

Well that's TSM Parts, and it's baked into release versions of Infinity as well. Notice that imnuts and Retrokid223 are now members of TSM.

Do be aware though that it takes awhile to get TSM working on a rom, and with this phone TSM Parts seem to cause problems for some people.


----------



## Birthofahero

"cujo6801 said:


> There is a test build now for infinity


Where? IRC?


----------



## Tueyjr

Birthofahero said:


> Where? IRC?


Same question I was going to ask. Where can we get the test builds. The latest gummy is
a bit too laggy for my taste. I'm thinking of going ep3 debloated if nothing else. I think team gummy will take a few weeks to fully theme this.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mefloump

Go to the infinity beta post and look on page 44. Retro posted it. So far it runs really smooth.


----------



## caifan805

My screen stays on while charging! I'm on bloated and have Odined twice. Anyone else notice?


----------



## Raziel36

"caifan805 said:


> My screen stays on while charging! I'm on bloated and have Odined twice. Anyone else notice?


I'm on debloated and do not have that. I imagine it is a glitch, but one I would welcome. This is the first android device I've owned that didn't have that option. Has anyone tried to use a settings apk from another device to get that option? I can't stand not having that option.

Could someone make an app with no other purpose than to keep the screen on when charging is detected? I have an alarm app that does this, but I want it to be totally minimum and background only, with no front end UI.


----------



## chrisp304

"Raziel36 said:


> I'm on debloated and do not have that. I imagine it is a glitch, but one I would welcome. This is the first android device I've owned that didn't have that option. Has anyone tried to use a settings apk from another device to get that option? I can't stand not having that option.
> 
> Could someone make an app with no other purpose than to keep the screen on when charging is detected? I have an alarm app that does this, but I want it to be totally minimum and background only, with no front end UI.


StayAwake... in the market


----------



## Cruiserdude

Also, if you use widgetsoid, you can make a switcher widget on your homescreen that lets you keep the screen on with a single touch, touch it again for it to go back to normal.


----------



## anoninja118

"chrisp304 said:


> StayAwake... in the market


Screebl works well too

Sent from my Infinified 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## caifan805

I may be on to identifying the problem with the unintended Stay Awake...it looks like after I Titaniumed all my apps...the problem began... after the fresh Odin EP3 flash, the screen would turn off as designed on this phone. I have begun to Titanium only a few apps at time so that I can see and not install the "offending" app via Titanium...very painstaking though  I just think leaving the screen on while I charge it may reduce the life or something..i don't know!


----------



## Tueyjr

Mefloump said:


> Go to the infinity beta post and look on page 44. Retro posted it. So far it runs really smooth.


Thank you, sir!

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrone30

I took the plunge and I must say 2.3.5 is super smooth and fast 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## R_Thentic

From what I read, its seems like im one of the few that are having problems flashing this.


----------



## Money Mike

In order to flash this I need to disable voodoo with voodoo controller first right? Then flash this in Odin and flash cwm. After that I can flash a new kernel with voodoo... still learning the ways of the charge.


----------



## neyenlives

Money Mike said:


> In order to flash this I need to disable voodoo with voodoo controller first right? Then flash this in Odin and flash cwm. After that I can flash a new kernel with voodoo... still learning the ways of the charge.


I didn't disable it. Went straight from GBE 2.0 with custom voodoo kernel and all to the debloated/deodexed ep3ha using Odin, no problems here. After that I also reloaded imoseyons newest kernel that is built off of ep3ha and enabled voodoo, works great.


----------



## Frunple

I tried the debloated version and now my GPS won't lock and I have no wifi at all. In settings it actually flashes the "scanning" for a millisecond then goes away. I read in this thread other issues with gps, is there any fixes for this yet? BTW, I think the debloated is a little too debloated, gonna reflash the full I think.


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue

Frunple said:


> I tried the debloated version and now my GPS won't lock and I have no wifi at all. In settings it actually flashes the "scanning" for a millisecond then goes away. I read in this thread other issues with gps, is there any fixes for this yet? BTW, I think the debloated is a little too debloated, gonna reflash the full I think.


somewhere in this thread is a zip with all the stock apks.

I prefer the debloated because of the extra available RAM, but did add some things back to the ROM.


----------



## Money Mike

"neyenlives said:


> I didn't disable it. Went straight from GBE 2.0 with custom voodoo kernel and all to the debloated/deodexed ep3ha using Odin, no problems here. After that I also reloaded imoseyons newest kernel that is built off of ep3ha and enabled voodoo, works great.


Thanks for the reply. I ended up disabling it and flashing gingerbread last night. Everything is working great!


----------



## Frunple

BleedsOrangeandBlue said:


> somewhere in this thread is a zip with all the stock apks.
> 
> I prefer the debloated because of the extra available RAM, but did add some things back to the ROM.


Thanks but I'm more concerned with the wifi (also found out BT) isn't working. Do I have to flash another radio after this or something? I just went with the full version and it's doing the same thing. can't have a phone without the BT and wifi... especially since it's wy wifes phone!
Anyone got an answer to this?? Looks like everything else is working.


----------

